# Got an Epson Stylus C88 or C88+?



## Loosey (Jan 30, 2016)

I have recently replaced my Epson Stylus C88+ printer after many years of much use.  Unfortunately, I have 10 ink cartridges for it.  They don't work in the new printer, naturally.

They're free to a good home.  3 black, 3 red, 2 yellow & 2 blue.  They are not Epson cartridges, but came from Inkforsale.net.  Although Epson warns against using off-brands in their printers, my printers last for years with business use, so I'm skeptical that it's really an issue.

I hope I can find a home for them!

(Also hope this post doesn't violate TOS.  Repeating, they're free.)


----------

